# Making pompano and blue fish rig question



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saw store bought rigs with flouresent FIREBALLS and steelon leader for bluefish and there were 2 and 3 hook pomp rigs with small flouresent floats that seemed to have been made by cutting small freshwater floats in half. was wondering if you use them in your hombrewed rigs, and where do we get them? and oh yeah do these rigs work?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Are you from up North? They like them fire ball rigs...

Never had much luck on the jitter bug.

Don't use too many 'firball rigs' or steel leaders fer blues.

Usually 100-125lbs leader helps with the blues...if the blues are chewin hard on a school of bait...I will add a wire leader to a lure...but I never use a wire leader on a hook when soakin bait. Use em both on a dbl btm rig or fish finder rig.


For pomps...don't use nuthin but a modified puppy drum rig ( check out Tres site on Hatteras Outfitters.com ).

I'll use 50-80lbs test fer the leaders and #2 long shank hooks....

MYO - Make Your Own....gotta save that $ for fuel and custom rods.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I like a double or triple bottom rig for both blues and pomps. 

Just setup diffrently.

NS4D is right about the pup rig on the HO site. I like that rig, but use kahle hooks for da pomps. 

A fishfinder will work for blues, but it's nice to have two or three hooks instead of one when yer needin' bait in a bad way.


----------

